# Shrimp question



## LykeOMGee (Apr 23, 2014)

Can ghost shrimp and cherry red shrimp interbreed? I bought the last 3 shrimp at a semi LFS. They were in a net box so a bit hard to see but definitely not red. she told me they were ghost shrimp and upon closer inspection, at home, they look nothing like the shape of a ghost shrimp. One is slightly red too. Are they just really dull cherry shrimp or a hybrid between the two?
















Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

I believe ghost shrimp and cherry shrimp cannot interbreed. This looks like a cherry shrimp.


----------



## LykeOMGee (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you! Glad they can't interbreed.. I got ghost shrimp and amano shrimp mixed when I bought these and when I got home and realized, I was a bit worried. Glad they are cherrys

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Male cherry shrimps(the basic kind) are colorless I believe


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

yeah the lowest grade of RCS males are almost colourless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LykeOMGee (Apr 23, 2014)

Is there a chance they will get more red as they grow? Two are still very tiny but the bigger of the three is just slightly red. Safe to assume all three are low grade males then? Will they produce red babies if bred with fully red cherry's?

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Red cherry and Ghost Shrimp are different specie and they can't cross breed. 

I don't think it is wild cherry shrimp because it is brownish color. It could be low grade male as it is close to colorless. 

If it is female maybe it is really low grade snowball shrimp.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

LykeOMGee said:


> Is there a chance they will get more red as they grow? Two are still very tiny but the bigger of the three is just slightly red. Safe to assume all three are low grade males then? Will they produce red babies if bred with fully red cherry's?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


Nope.. And you don't want to mix those with high grade cherry such as fire red or paint fire red as you will downgrade the gene pool. Not sure what can you do with it as well.


----------



## LykeOMGee (Apr 23, 2014)

Are just regular cherry shrimp okay? I won't be getting any super high grade shrimp. Not yet anyways lol

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

LykeOMGee said:


> Are just regular cherry shrimp okay? I won't be getting any super high grade shrimp. Not yet anyways lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


Welll yes but the problem is the babies will carry those gene and they wont' be good. I am also not sure how much you are paying for red cherry shrimp because lowest grade should be a dollar to 2 dollar range.


----------



## LykeOMGee (Apr 23, 2014)

I definitely didn't pay much at all for the three shrimp I have, but I am getting red cherry shrimp tomorrow morning 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Honestly it is up to you. Sakura, fire red, paint fire red or even bloody mary are done from selected breeding. (Basiclly wild > low cherry > sakura > fire red > paint fire red.) If you only want some shrimp in the tank to help cleaning the algae, I don't think it will matter.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

outsider said:


> Welll yes but the problem is the babies will carry those gene and they wont' be good. I am also not sure how much you are paying for red cherry shrimp because lowest grade should be a dollar to 2 dollar range.


I'd value those guys at like 50 cents each to be honest once I have enough Painted Fire Reds in a colony I plan to sell them for like 2.5$ each.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

DunderBear said:


> I'd value those guys at like 50 cents each to be honest once I have enough Painted Fire Reds in a colony I plan to sell them for like 2.5$ each.


I was lucky enough to meet up with one member and get PFR's for $1 in a higher quantity (believe it was around 20 or 30 of them), however that was just pure luck and generosity. I'd gladly pay $2.50 as that's likely half the price of a LFS when they're available.

I also agree it's likely a cherry shrimp, doesn't seem to me to have the same tail\legs (they almost look like claws on ghost shrimp), however if he's not worried about not having red shrimp he can let those breed. However, as was already mentioned LykeOMGee, if you do want better genes, you're better of giving those away, so the don't downgrade the gene pool of more colorful shrimp you purchase in the future.


----------



## LykeOMGee (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks, I'm not too worried about breeding them for their color or anything so I've decided to let them live with my cherry's. I got 15 little ones from Canadian aquatics this morning 

One day I hope to invest in some super nice quality shrimp, but while I'm still learning I figure these are best.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Alright cool I'm glad theres a demand for higher quality RCS however it will be awhile cause im still trying to get a constant breeding amount.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LykeOMGee (Apr 23, 2014)

The semi LFS I spoke of also told me they sometimes get black cherry shrimp. Was thinking I might grab some of those as well and see what happens for babies.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

LykeOMGee said:


> The semi LFS I spoke of also told me they sometimes get black cherry shrimp. Was thinking I might grab some of those as well and see what happens for babies.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


The black cherry I believe is the chocolate or black diamond shrimps. I won't suggest you mix them because offspring of your chocolate/black diamond shrimp and red cherry shrimp will end up revert back to the wild cherry. (Brownish color.) It took several generations of select breeding to have red cherry and chocolate shrimp and it will be mess up if they cross breed. If you have red cherry shrimp don't mix it with any other Neocaridinas such as chocolate, yellow, pumpkin.etc. Low grade cherry mix high grade cherry still get cherry, however red cherry mix other neo may result original wild color.


----------



## LykeOMGee (Apr 23, 2014)

Good to know! I definitely won't mix them then. I was hoping maybe I'd get a black and red cherry shrimp lol

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

If you want more than one type get a Cardina like a crystal shrimp for a second one


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

shift said:


> If you want more than one type get a Cardina like a crystal shrimp for a second one


Crystal shrimp isn't really idea to go with Red cherry unless the water parameter is target toward crystal and higher grade of crystal such as s or ss require really good water parameter . Normal grade Tiger shrimp that Apirl sells can go with Cherry, thou the water still should target toward Tiger.


----------



## LykeOMGee (Apr 23, 2014)

Cool thanks I'm gonna look those up

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

outsider said:


> Crystal shrimp isn't really idea to go with Red cherry unless the water parameter is target toward crystal and higher grade of crystal such as s or ss require really good water parameter . Normal grade Tiger shrimp that Apirl sells can go with Cherry, thou the water still should target toward Tiger.


What tiger does April now have?


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

knucklehead said:


> What tiger does April now have?


I think just the normal tiger shrimp since it was 3 dollars. (Transplant body with black stripe.) Some of baby in my tank come out with darker body maybe if I select breed more I will end up with black tiger.

They are inside the breeder box as I plan to move to another tank as I just bought 10 CRS from Pat. I could let them breed and may end up with Tibee but it is going to take long long time. Larger one with transplant color are adult that from April. Baby and juv are from one of berried female and they are much darker in color.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks outsider!


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

I believe April just got new shipment in, I need find some time to go over.


----------



## LykeOMGee (Apr 23, 2014)

So I got a couple better pictures. You can definitely tell 2/3 are low grade/wild color cherry's because they are definitely brown. But the 3rd one is very white. Is this another low grade or is it a snowball? Should I move it away from the red cherrys?






























Photos taken with my cell phone.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Hard to say.. Snowball is the select breed of all the white/close white wild neo shrimp. Snowball is named after the egg because snow ball shrimp's body and egg are white and their offspring are white as well.


----------



## LykeOMGee (Apr 23, 2014)

outsider said:


> Hard to say.. Snowball is the select breed of all the white/close white wild neo shrimp. Snowball is named after the egg because snow ball shrimp's body and egg are white and their offspring are white as well.


So a snowball wouldn't just be clear with a white stripe down back it would be fully white? I don't think it's a snowball because the pet store said they only carry cherry red/black and ghost, but it's very white/clear and no tint of red or anything.that I can tell anyways.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------

